# Looking for old friends from P & O days (& British India) 60 - 69



## christopher c barr (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all, 
I am looking to make contact with old friends from my days with P & O and British India 1960 -1969. 
Specifically looking for David Parker from Chilton / Darlington, Co. Durham (leading hand - SS Chittral) and Reg Pretty from Pinner and later Southhampton (deck hand - SS Cathay), Roger Reeve, Chief Steward - Chusan and Cathay, Charles Forde - Asst. Purser, SS Chittral and late of Marleytiles, addresses in Woodbridge and Wakefield - and anyone else who knows me



Christopher C Barr


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Christopher and welcome to SN on your first posting. The name Reg Pretty rings a bell, but unfortunately cannot place him at the moment. Bon voyage.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

I knew a guy called Chris Hindley who I am sure sailed on Chusan.

Paul


----------



## Boseley (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello Chris,

Welcome from El Hierro. Looks like we must have passed in the night, I was on the Corfu 1960/61,

Bob Sendall


----------

